# Specialized Roval Pave SL wheelset



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

All,

I have Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels on my Merlin road bike, and the rear has developed cracks around the spoke nipple connections after only 2 seasons of riding. I ride about 2000 miles a year on this bike.

I am a Clyde at about 250 - 260 lbs. My LBS has agreed to sell me a Specialized Roval Pave SL wheelset at a nice price, but I know nothing about Specialized wheels. Has anyone used these on a road bike? What did you think? I am wondering how Cyclocross wheels will ride on a road bike. I do not race, I just ride for fun and ride anywhere from 40 - 100 miles at a pop.

I am also thinking of the Ksyrium Elites, which are a better level of Ksyrium.

Thanks.

John B.


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry, no experience with the Specialized wheelset. 

I also looked in the Mavic Elites, but after reading the mixed reviews of them on this site I decided to go with Easton Circuits. They may not be as sexy as the Mavics, but they work well, have a good spoke count, and are still pretty light.

I will add that I'm not a heavy ride, but I plan on using the circuits for cyclocross. We'll see how they hold up in a year.


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

open pros 3x 32 hole w/ da hubs good to go.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a set of the Rovals that I use for commuting sometimes. I did use them on the road bike last year for some training rides in poor weather. They are stiff!!! High flange hubs on the front wheel with radial lacing doesn't absorb much shock either. The hubs roll nicely on cartridge bearings and even after many rides in monsoon type weather, they are still as smooth as the day I bought them. You can spin the wheel while holding the axles and not feel the wheel turning. The rear wheel did go out of true on the first ride due to a loose spoke, but it has been good since. 

They seem a little overkill for what you need. I would agree with the open pro or a CPX33 with a 36 hole rear hub and 32 in the front.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

TMR said:


> open pros 3x 32 hole w/ da hubs good to go.


Add to that a steel frame and a Brooks saddle and your done! :thumbsup:


----------



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

Already have the Brooks saddle, wouldn't ride without it , but I have Ti frame instead of steel.

I decided to give the Roval Pave's a try, after getting a lot of input on line and from riding friends. Thanks for the feedback, hopefully they won't be too stiff - I will let you know.

John B.



covenant said:


> Add to that a steel frame and a Brooks saddle and your done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Heavy guy...the boutique wheels aren't working for you. 

Report back, let us know how the Roval wheels do. I would have suggested handbuilts too.


----------



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

Took a short ride, not quite 30 miles, with the new wheels today, and they are a little stiffer than the Ksyrium Equipe's were, but they aren't bad. They roll very smooth. Have to see if I change my mind after a 60 or 100 mile ride . I was down to these wheels, or the Ksyrium Elites, or the Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra hubs. I eliminated the Elites since I don't like the Mavic hub on the Equipe rear wheel. The deal the lbs gave me on the Rovals were just slightly more than the Open Pros with Ultegra hub, and the Rovals are built for heavier riders, and are warranted against things like cracks, so I went with the Rovals. Tough choice.

At first I wasn't sure I liked the look of the large flanges, but they are starting to grow on me.


----------

